
Android Game Development Presentation - swah
http://vimeo.com/25152597
======
chipsy
Summary: Newbie game programmer writes engine, not game. Engine is largely
unproven, since no game was shipped, and most of the effort went into adding
potentially unnecessary abstractions.

(N.B.: Games are integration-centric, and even small dependencies integrated
early on can dominate the game code in a bad way. Hence it's best to start
really lightweight where you can so that the mistakes are cheap and the focus
remains on the game.)

